# No disc recording software found in itunes 8



## debmason (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,

I am unable to burn cds in itunes, this was working fine until recently when I had a problem with the cd drive disappearing. I managed to get that back and I am able to burn cds in windows media player 11.

The music I want to burn I have purchased from itunes as an album and so I need to burn it within itunes. I am running vista home basic.

Here is the diagnostics:

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Intel Corporation Crestline & ICH8M Chipset
iTunes 8.0.2.20
QuickTime 7.5.5
FairPlay 1.1.11
CD Driver 2.0.7.5
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.1.2.7
Bonjour 1.0.5.11 (118.5)

iTunes Serial Number 068E19D1C395B45F

Current user is not an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2008-12-18 12:37:57.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

NVIDIA, NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS


**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

**** Network Connectivity Tests ****

Network Adapter Information

Adapter Name: {ABF2491A-B09A-40BD-B363-521B078528C4}
Description: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 
Lease Obtained: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

Lease Expires: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

DNS Servers: 

Adapter Name: {F74A5E78-9C78-44C5-95E8-D11018D1A00F}
Description: Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 
Lease Obtained: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

Lease Expires: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

DNS Servers: 

Adapter Name: {57D4A22E-C11E-4556-AAAE-C044D304FBBD}
Description: DM9601 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter
IP Address: 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained: Thu Dec 18 11:50:59 2008

Lease Expires: Fri Dec 19 11:50:59 2008

DNS Servers: 192.168.0.1
 192.168.0.1

Adapter Name: {E64189F6-176C-474E-9058-CAD2BD8B97F9}
Description: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter #4
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 
Lease Obtained: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

Lease Expires: Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

DNS Servers: 

Active Connection: LAN Connection
Connected: Yes
Online: Yes
Using Modem: No
Using LAN: Yes
Using Proxy: No
SSL 3.0 Support: Enabled
TLS 1.0 Support: Disabled

Firewall Information

Windows Firewall is on.
iTunes is enabled in Windows Firewall.

Connection attempt to Apple web site was successful.
Connection attempt to iTunes Store was successful.
Secure connection attempt to iTunes Store was successful.
Secure connection attempt to iPhone activation server was successful.
Last successful store access was 2008-12-18 11:51:53.


**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
No drivers in UpperFilters.
Failed loading CD / DVD drives, error -43. Try doing a repair install on iTunes from the "Add or Remove Programs" control panel.

The last failed audio CD burn had error code 2131(0x00000853). It happened on drive E: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-S082H on CDR media at speed 0X.

**** iPod/iPhone Connectivity Tests ****

iPodService 8.0.2.20 is currently running.
iTunesHelper 8.0.2.20 is currently running.
Apple Mobile Device service 2.12.33.0 is currently running.

Universal Serial Bus Controllers:

Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836. Device is working properly.
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A. Device is working properly.

No FireWire (IEEE 1394) Host Controller found.

Most Recent Device Not Currently Connected:

iPod nano (3rd Generation) running firmware version 1.1.3
Serial Number: 5U744Q7DYXR

Please help!!


----------



## gcuneo2 (Dec 26, 2008)

THIS IS MAINLY A RANT......

You will find out that literally thousands are experiencing the same thing. Many claim to "Have the answer". HA! Here is what i have done to try to resolve this issue so far....

1. Uninstall i Tunes.
2. Reinstall i Tunes. 
3. Unistalled My logictech video camera drivers.
4. Gone here: http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm and downloaded the most recent "Gear driver".
5. Manually removed the gear driver from the registry.
6. Become seriously involved with: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM \CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
7. Become seriously involved with: GEARAspiWDM
8. Deleted Upperfilters
9. Deleted Lowerfilters
10. Replaced my Upperfilters
11. Replaced my lowerfilters. 
12. Repaired i Tunes installation bout a dozen times
13. Wasted multiple blank discs trying goofy things to "work around" this issue.
14. wrote a nasty email to I tunes support.
15. deleted "Mobile Me".
16. Tried to install earlier versions of i Tunes.
17 Learned that my Library created with the latest version of i Tunes could not be read with an earlier version of i Tunes.
18. Learned what AAC is all about.
19. Looked on my laptop I took to Iraq with me, and can still burn stuff from i Tunes (it hasn't been updated in a while) and copied it's older registry settings about "4D36E965-E325"...thinking that might work, it didn't.
20. Actually read, word for word, the i Tunes EULA, which hasn't been updated in over a year!
21. Looked online for software to convert the AAC encoded files to something I can use.
22. Returned to the Gear site multiple times: ftp://downloads.gearsoftware.com/updates/windows/drivers/Driver_Installer_x86_x64.exe, and downloaded this a bunch of times!
23. Learned that the i Tunes "updates" sometime install software without you knowing about it---like "Mobile me".
24. Learned to hate "No disc recording software found".
25. Learned that windows media player has no problem finding disc recording software.
26. Learned this issue has been going on since i Tunes version 4.0, but the most recent update made it all FUBAR.
27. Done a full anti-virus scan.
28. ensured my BIOS was up to date.
29. ensured all device drivers up to dated.
30. Installed all Windows updates.
31. Downloaded a bunch of stupid 'FREE SCAN!" registry fixer programs- what a waste that was.
32. Tried two different external burners- NADA.
33. Restored my computer to 6 months ago, got scurd, and re restored it to present settings.

BASICALLY WHOEVER FIXES THIS ISSUE WILL TRULY BE DA MAN!

I know that didn't help, but it sure felt good!


----------



## Pyronia Pyronius (Aug 18, 2007)

I have the same problem!!! My iTunes could only download 9 of 12 songs from Amazon, but all 12 are in WMP 11. iTunes also told me I need to re-install because there is no CD recording software. Apple dropped the ball this time!!!


----------



## gcuneo2 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have found an answer to this problem......

I can now re-create the "I tunes not recognizing any burning software" issue at will, and fix it in a heartbeat. This will also take care of that "Itunes registry values....." message that pops up right before the main i Tunes program begins.

____________________________________________________________

IT APPEARS THAT WHEN GEARAspiWDM GETS INSTALLED IT DOES NOT CREATE A "MULTI-STRING VALUE", IT CREATES A "STRING VALUE", WHICH DONT DO NO GOOD. THE UPPERFILTERS VALUE MUST BE A MULTI STRING VALUE, JUST NOT A "STRING VALUE".

1. Download the latest gear driver at:

http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm

2. Once that is installed you have to DELETE the UPPERFILTERS entry in your system registry, AND CREATE A NEW UPPERFILTERS VALUE at:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM \CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 (of course you knew once you get there just click on "favorites" in your system registry and add it your favorites).
__________________________________________________________
YOU WILL BE DELETING THE UPPER VALUE: DONT WORRY YOU WILL BE CREATING A NEW ONE. __________________________________________________________
GO HERE IN THE SYSTEM REGISTRY:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM \CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318

FIND THE UPPER FILTER VALUE AND DELETE IT!

1. WHILE IN HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM \CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 using the system registry editor: EDIT > NEW > MULTI STRING VALUE. IT MUST BE A "Multi String Value".

2. NAME IT UpperFilters.

3. Once it's created and named, right click on it and select "Modify".

4. Enter this into the box that will pop up: GEARAspiWDM AS SOON AS YOU TYPE THE GEARAspiWDM PRESS ENTER. This "carriage return" is required.

THE VALUE FOR THE UpperFilters should be: REG_MULTI_SZ (Which means it is a multi string value).

5. REBOOT

6. TADAA!


----------



## c2357 (Jan 17, 2009)

At last! A solution that worked - bravo mr. gcuneo2 . _iTunes _and my DVD drives are back on the same planet - :up: What a weird program _iTunes _ has evolved into


----------

